# Subversive - IgnoreListe



## reibi (23. Feb 2009)

Hallo

Nutze schön Subversive .. klappt prima. Nur such ich da krampfhaft nach ner Ignoreliste. Möchte eine bestimmte Dateiendung nicht mit einchecken.

Weiss da jemand was? 

Gruss


----------



## tfa (23. Feb 2009)

Geht über das Property "svn:ignore". In Eclipse gibt es die praktische Funktion "add to svn:ignore".


----------



## reibi (23. Feb 2009)

> In Eclipse gibt es die praktische Funktion "add to svn:ignore". 
geil !!

Aber wo? Hab schon gut danach gesucht. In Welcher Perspektive?, in welchem View? und bzw. bei welchem Kontextmenü.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## tfa (23. Feb 2009)

Kontextmenü "Team->Add to svn:ignore"


----------



## reibi (23. Feb 2009)

Uhh ... Danke

aber dazu muss das file erstmal eingecheckt sein um e dann wiueder auszuschliessen. Ich kann das nicht vorher sagen.

Ich will zB gerne alle files(also nicht Einzelfiles) wie zB "*.mylog" auf die IgnoreListe packen. Ist sowas möglich? Also mit Tortoise-SVN geht das.


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2009)

>> aber dazu muss das file erstmal eingecheckt sein

Falsch.

Es reicht wenn es sich in einem Ordner befindet der geadded werden soll, muss also nix eingecheckt sein.


----------



## reibi (23. Feb 2009)

Habs grad geschnallt ... wir haben kurzzeitig über 2 verschiedene Menüeinträge aneinander vorbei gequatscht. 1.)"set Property (svn:ignore)" und 2.)"Add to svn:ignore" ... 2.)läuft echt geil .. auch mit Pattern aussuchen. Und natürlich miss dazu noch nichts eingecheckt sein.


----------

